
HyperRogue (roguelike in a non-Euclidean world) version 11.0 is released - stared
https://zenorogue.blogspot.com/2019/01/hyperrogue-110-released.html
======
zenorogue
It was released in January. Version 11.1 should be released soon, with some
new stuff ("more new" than in most updates) :)

~~~
zenorogue
(and it is released!)

